# Fat goat?



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

What's an over weight wether look like? What's a good weight to have them at for fair time??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What breed?


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

Boer


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The fair rules should have a breakdown for according to age & weight.
A fat goat will have ribs you can't find easily, fat pockets behind the elbows & a squishy tail.


----------

